# my little girls!



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

More chick pics for you all! Hope you don't mind me sharing!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Of corse we don't mind!! We *LOVE* pics... Beautiful, beautiful babies!! Jen


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you so much! I swear I think I have 100 pictures by now! It's really amazing how much I love them!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

ah bless, great pics, keep them coming we love to see them.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Too adorable! Those cuties are from amber waves?


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes all of them are from Amber waves. Friday I'm ordering one more, a buff. That will make four.  Amber waves is only about 2 to 2 1/2 hours away from me so it's less of a trip for the chicken. They are usually here by the am of the next day. I know they are mighty expensive but they have been really good to me. I have to wait till Friday to order because I get paid then. I always buy the "hen guarantee " with the older ones , if they turn up male I'll get another one free but God I pray that doesn't happen cause I love them so much! The little ones are DNA tested females so thank God I don't have to worry bout there sex.but I really do like Amber waves! Just the cost is pretty high. My 2 to 3 month old was 50 dollars plus 85 shipping so you see why I had to wait to get my last one! I'm not a wealthy person.but other than the price I think they are good folks. There flock is NPIP so that's good! They also offer life time support. There are not many silkie breeders around where I live here in southern California. That I can see. Also being so close is a plus. But I must say I'm really happy with Amber Waves. I'd recommend them to anyone.the chickens are shipped so nicely with plenty of room, fresh fruit, a heating pack, and a little straw. It had been a great experience dealing with them.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Sounds like a good breeder, I've heard nothing but good of them. And very nice show quality birds too huh? It's hard to find silkies here in Hawaii too. I have to wait for a farm store to put in a special order. There is hatchery here but only do special ordering every three months. The hatchery, I can get silkie eggs to hatch myself. So I wish I could fit more but space is limited. I am not putting them outside either lol. So my chicks I got was 3 bux each but they are just straight run. So I just have to be lucky and get a good quality or a hen. Like my buff, Pheobie she doesn't have that much feathers on her legs and feet like I'd like but I still love her either way. The new white I got has lots on feet n legs.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Awww your babies sound adorable! I know mine are supposed to be "show quality" but I don't think that really matters too much to me. I just want healthy happy girls that I can love. No matter if show quality or not. I'll love um anyways! They will be part of my family either way, show quality or not, I just love um for being them!!  you know what I mean, I'm not worried bout perfection. I'm not perfect so I don't expect them to be either  but yes she sure has some beautiful birds! That's so great you can incubate your own eggs! I'm very interested in that but I'd be a little scared I'd mess up. If you do hatch some eggs please show pics! I'd love to see them!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Cute babies!!! They grow so fast! I know I have 100's of pics of mine too as they were babies. I still take pics all the time of them and a 5 of them will be 3 this May. It was love at first peek and peep! Opened that box to see them and I was done for! They had me instantly wrapped around their sweet little claw feet.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Cute little fluffy heads. And pretty colors. Good luck with your little sweeties.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I know what you mean!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you so much! I just love their little fluffy heads!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

2.5 hrs away, why not drive out and pick them up? That is what we did on hatchery chicks, but it was a little over 3 hrs away. My wife just didn't trust the postal service. She watched over them all the way home, and made sure they stayed nice and warm. We took the Honda, so, gas was minimal, compared to express shipping. And, we had a nice drive in the country.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

That's true but I'm not comfortable driving in the big city of los Angelas. My town is much smaller and I honestly think it would be safer to mail them than me try to drive in that mess! I've never really driven that kind of traffic before. So it might sound silly, but I'm kinda afraid of it. I've driven to all other surrounding towns it's just L.A. is very congested and you got to be a good driver in that city. So this is why I had them shipped. That traffic is something awful!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Now I get it. I went there for business last year, and yep, that traffic is NOT fun to drive (or sit) in.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

So true!


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Such adorable babies!!!


----------

